# Déverrouiller un disque dur externe



## pino23 (11 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai récupéré le disque dur de mon ancien ordinateur pour en faire un disque dur externe pour mon mac pour stocker des fichiers.

Le problème c'est que l'accès est verrouillé c'est à dire je ne peux pas éditer les fichiers, en ajouter ou en supprimer. Toutefois, sous Windows XP, je peux le faire.

Merci de votre précieuse aide


----------



## Zyrol (11 Mai 2008)

Il doit s'agir d'un probleme de formattage du disque dur.

Le disque doit être formaté en NTFS (format Windows), Mac OS ne peut que lire ce format. il existe des plug-in qui permettent d'ecrire dessus, mais ça fonctionne pas au top...

Il faudrait mieux mettre ton DD en FAT32 si yu veux l'utiliser sous Win et sous Mac OS.

Attention car le fait de formatter dans un autre format supprime les données du disque


----------

